# NxNZ Open 2018 (New Zealand)



## jbrungar (Jan 5, 2018)

The NxNZ Open 2018 will take place on January 27, 2018 in Auckland, New Zealand. Check out the NxNZ Open 2018 website for more information and registration.


----------



## Wood (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you for sharing


----------

